# Connection Speed Test ohne Applet



## JasDA (6. Nov 2009)

Ich wollte einen Connection Speed Test in meine bestehende Webanwendung implementieren. Dieser soll in etwa folgende Daten ausgeben:

- min. Datenrate
- max. Datenrate
- durchschnittliche Datenrate
- Ping 

In einem Applet wüsste ich mir da zu helfen, indem ich einfach eine beispielsweise 2MB Datei hin- und her schicken würde. Aber wie könnte ich sowas realisieren ohne Schreibrechte auf die Platte des jeweiligen Clients zu haben?


----------



## Gast2 (6. Nov 2009)

JasDA hat gesagt.:


> Aber wie könnte ich sowas realisieren ohne Schreibrechte auf die Platte des jeweiligen Clients zu haben?




```
mysocket.send(new byte[2 * 1024 * 1024]);
```


----------



## JasDA (6. Nov 2009)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> ```
> mysocket.send(new byte[2 * 1024 * 1024]);
> ```



Nur irgendwo muss es ja einen Client geben, der diese Daten entgegennimmt. Da wären wir doch wieder beim Applet, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## tuxedo (6. Nov 2009)

Jepp, Applet ja, aber keine Schreibzugriffe auf der Platte.

Ohne Client wirst du nicht weit kommen. Und der Browser als einziger HTML-Client... Wenns nicht noch ne Lösung mit Ajax und Co. gibt wird wohl das Applet nach wie vor eune gute Lösung sein.

- Alex


----------



## JasDA (6. Nov 2009)

Hm, zur Not muss ich das wirklich mittels Applet realisieren. Hatte mich nur an Seiten wie wieistmeineip.de orientiert. Da funktioniert es ja auch ohne Applet.


----------



## tuxedo (6. Nov 2009)

Genau weiß ich's nicht, sieht aber nach JavaScript/Ajax aus ...

So richtig real sind die Werte die das Ding ausspuckt nicht. Daheim am DSL-Anschluss passts, einigermaßen. Hier im Büro hätte ich angeblich 30MBit ... Wenn's denn so wäre 

- Alex


----------

